# BFP on last try!



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies!  I have been absent for this entire cycle planning our IVF appointments and finances.  We had our last IUI 27 Jan with 150 mg Clomid and it worked!!!!  Bloods on Friday showed def positive and confirmed that hCG is going up now!  I am so very excited.  I have u/s 24 Feb to be sure everything looks good.  Had m/c in Aug so they want to see if I have the same problem now (small gestation sac).

Best wishes for all my clomid buds!!!!  Been on this site for a year now and could not have made it without you all.

Don't give up hope.  It is so disheartening every BFN but I hope you all have your joy day when you get that BFP 

Love and hugs.
Nikki


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations and to a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Congratulations Nikky.... finally it has happened to you... HOOREY...

We were clomid buddies before but quite some time ago...so glad to hear such a good news from you..

Wish you have a healthy and perfect pregnancy...

Love,
Sin


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Nikki

That is wonderful news congratulations.  Good luck for your scan and I wish you a happy and healthy nine months.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

That is great news Nikki good luck for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

WOW!
huge congratulations  
how many months had you been on the pills for?

Lots of luck and love for your pregnancy xxxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Big Congrats Nikki    

Hope you have a happy healthy nine months ahead.

Karen x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki,

Huge congrats honey! i'm really happy for you both.  Take care of you  

xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

awww big congrats nikki! 

What lovely timing too! Hope the scan goes well and you have a lovely pregnancy xxxxxxx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats fantastic news, congratulations.   

Clare


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Nikki - that is fantastic news - it gives me a real boost when I hear someone has had happy news


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations.  Wishing you a happy 9 months!!!
Strawbs xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow - fantastic news Nikki - you deserve it!!!

sending lots of     to you and little bean

make the most of these next nine months!


take care

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

you must be on  

take care
Natasha


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Huge congratulations......hope you have a wonderful nine months 

Emma xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

congratulations wishing you a happy nine months.

Binty


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful wishes!!!

Flower - I was on clomid for 8 months (most at 150mg) and had 5 IUIs.  Really hoping the combo of met works for you hun!!

Bendy - what a beautiful cake!!!  I am very impressed 

Natasha - cute new pic 

-Nikki


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you must be so chuffed and excited at the news Nikki - I bet it's times like this that you wish you were nearer home?

fingers crossed for you!

S
xx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulaions Nikki!!

I am very pleased for you and it's also very encouraging for us who are ttc with similar problems.

Well done!!!

Lou x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nikki many congrats sweetie, I am so so SO happy for you   heres to happy and healthy pregnancy sweetie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi nikki

CONGRATULATIONS  
Have a happy and healthy 9 mths and get plenty of r & r!!!!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Huge congratulations

Gives us all lots of hope!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Congrats honey, hope you have a wonderful 9 months  

kim xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! on your much awaited and longed for   
wonderful to hear !!!

    
Love Saraxx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Congratulations babe, hope everything works out.  Keep us posted how you are, you are so right without all you's ladies i'd be lost without you all too


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Wonderful news Nikki     

Warm congratulations to you on your  

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

love

Jaffa
xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Just seen this Nikki.  Huge congratulations, wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy

Niki x


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

Every now and then i come on here to see how you are all doing,and i am extremely pleased to read this post.
Congratulations nikki i am so happy for you BOTH musn't forget your hubby!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you have a wonderful 9 months,
Take care BLANCHE.....(lisa)


----------

